# Pics of outdoor pix Bag seed turned purp



## ZTEC (Oct 16, 2008)

I was surprised to see these turn purple from my mix bag of seeds.  Next year I will be more prepared.  But a few I brought from indoors to the outdoors about 2 months ago and still in pots, and I have pics of my plants outdoors wondering if they are done flowering yet?  I'm new to outdoor flowering and they started flowering Aug 21st.  It's froze pretty hard last night and one more night in the forecast for freeze then decent nights for next 10 days?  I don't wanna waste the weed cause I like the heavy body stone and these obvious indica's I think need to have milky colored trichs but I have been growing this same plant indoors and hardly get high so I must be prematurely harvesting.  I just wanna be damn sure so I thought I'd ask the experts about it.  Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello again ZTEC :aok:

They look beautiful 

Have you got any form of magnifying impliment to look at the Trichomes?


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 16, 2008)

Such a lovely hue of purple indeed..... Great pics as well. Hopefully you can get your ten days worth out of the weather gods. Good luck and thanks for the share.....
Q.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 16, 2008)

Bangin shots of your ladies man!  I love weed porn and that is some of the best!  Props!!!


----------



## ZTEC (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input!  I got a 60x - 100x microscope with light to look I am just confused on how milky they gotta be, i don't see any amber trichs but a few more solid white looking trichs because the plant I just harvested didn't hardly get me high and it's same as these plants?  I looked at the trichs on the harvested plant and they were a more clear then anything.  The buds definitely have more of a frosted look now after last week of pretty cool temps.  Does it really matter if hairs are not all brown and shriveled yet?   Should I still harvest this crop if buds are frosty white and few white hairs remain?  The 21st of Oct will be 8 weeks flowering for these babies.  Smell like good fresh fruit!  Hope this pays off ;-)


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Oct 16, 2008)

nice job....


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jibba069 (Oct 16, 2008)

wait untl the trichs are amber before you harvest if you want that high. it may take longer than 8 weeks to mature thats usually the min amount of time..


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2008)

It looks like we are in the same boat. One night of cold with one to go. I am waiting for those 10 nice days to see if the get done. I have milky white trichs. but no amber, so I am waiting and praying.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 17, 2008)

jibba069 said:
			
		

> wait untl the trichs are amber before you harvest if you want that high. it may take longer than 8 weeks to mature thats usually the min amount of time..


I think 60-75% (amber)is a more realistic goal, weather permitting ofcoarse.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

You cannot control the weather. it controls us.

As an outside grower you have to take a chance or two at this time of the year if you have bad weather.

If you want the narcotic effect you have to wait for ambers to appear, but sometimes you simply run out of time and you have to accept what you have and thats all you can do for that years grow.

You say it is now 8 weeks, *Jibba069* is spot on, 8 weeks is a time they state when you have wonderful weather, so always add 2 weeks to whatever they say (growing outside)

Your in a position a lot of people are in, shall I cut or shall I risk it?

You could risk it and lose everything or you could risk it and have a superb harvest.

Welcome to the outside growers club


----------



## Alistair (Oct 17, 2008)

Apparently his crop survived one night of freezing temperatures, but will they survive another night or two of freezing temperatures?  I know that one night of freezing weather can ruin whole orange crops, how much cold can pot plants take before they are ruined?  

Seeing as they don't seem to get you high when harvested early, you might as well hold out until the trichomes are 100% cloudy.  After that, I think it is a risk not worth taking.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 17, 2008)

Your a lucky one!  Everybody wishes they could get purp outta some bagseed, consider yourself lucky.  Wanna give me some lottery numbers to play while your lucky streak is rolling strong?


----------



## ZTEC (Oct 17, 2008)

I think I'm just gonna risk it, last night was suppose to be pretty cold and I think it stayed in the 40's, tonight low of 37 predicted.   Next 10 days are suppose to be pretty decent, couple days with sunshine, couple cloudy days.  If I can make it to first week Nov.  that would be ideal time for harvest.  I wanna get high on my own supply ;-) and harvesting early never gets me high so just gonna take the chance, everybody wish me luck, i'll keep things posted let everybody know what happens, thanks y'all!  Actually I might even build a 2x2 box with poly covering the outside like a little green house to cover all my plants to finish them don't want mother nature getting the upper hand ;-)


----------

